# Rare Jungle Birds



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Have you ever seen birds as cute as this in the lush green jungle? :laughing:











They are just enjoying the view 

Here's everyone's favorite camera hog! 



*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like you guys moved onto a nice view...Chip is a stud...jungle or not...


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Here I was getting ready to see some kind of strange parrot :laughing:
Your cuties are always so nice to see. My little Julio is such a fluffy cotton ball!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your little flock settling in so well and already taking advantage of the nice view outside!  
By the way, where is your rescued budgie girl?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


aluz said:



It's great to see your little flock settling in so well and already taking advantage of the nice view outside!  
By the way, where is your rescued budgie girl?

Click to expand...

We ended up rehoming Peanut because it was just too much for our household at the time, we were a little overwhelmed with Chewy's broken leg and having a small space. To be honest, I regret it almost every day  I thought Peanut was being a big bother to Muffin, but after she left Muffin was calling for her for like 2 days. I would love to get another female budgie to add to the flock, I really wish I had kept her  I even emailed the person afterwards asking if she would consider giving her back, but she never responded. She had a male budgie and a 20 y/o cockatiel, so I hope Peanut is happy there *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, she seemed to fit so well on your little flock and to have such a gentle nature... Maybe one day another budgie girl will find her way back to you.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Was expecting some wild colors that I have never seen . The guys all look happy checking out the green jungle out there. Julio looks more interested in the camera than the green behind him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures, Jill! And -- I DO love that little camera hog! *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great pictures of your flock! and yes, just like the others said, I was waiting for a strange parrot/ a red wild bird/ a Toucan bird  Julio is our favourite camera hog indeed


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Very beautiful jungle birds! I have a cockatiel and love him so much. The budgies are hilarious with him. My Belle (budgie) chases him all over.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful view! I'd spend all my time looking out the window with Muffin, Chewy and Julio.


----------

